# Störgeräusch (Summen) beim Anschließen von PC an Anlage



## derseppl (5. März 2010)

*Störgeräusch (Summen) beim Anschließen von PC an Anlage*

Hi,

jetzt muss ich euch mal um Rat fragen. Folgende Situation:

immer wenn ich Musik hören will oder generell an meiner Anlage den PC als Eingang auswählen habe ich ein Summen wie bei einem Masse-Problem.

Zu Anfang hatte ich noch die Xonar DX, die heute gegen eine Xonar Essence ST getauscht wurde, weil ich dachte das liegt daran. Bloß Musik genießen mit dem Masse-Summen ist nicht ganz drin.
Meine Verbindung sieht wie folgt aus:

PC (Xonar Essence ST) > Chinch Kabel (~3,5m) > Kenwood KRF-A4030 > Canton GLE 490

Habe schon verschiedene Kabel getestet:

- 3,5mm Klinke zu Chinch 1,5m von Goldkabel Profi (hat 25€ gekostet -.-)
-> Summen da
- Baumarkt Chinch -> Chinch
-> Summen da, sogar um einiges stärker
- Chinch -> Chinch 3,5m, scheint bessere Qualität zu sein, ungefähr so dick wie das von Goldkabel
-> Summen da
Das Summen tritt vor allem bei -60db aufwärts auf.

Schlies ich das Kabel vom PC ab ist nichts mehr zu hören.
Den Verstärker habe ich selber mal ausgeschlossen. Wenn ich vom CD-Spieler (Kenwood DPF-3030) höre, ist nichts!!! zu hören, auch bei -35db ist nicht zu hören. Der CD-Spieler ist mit einem 30cm Goldkabel Profi Chinch>Chinch angeschlossen.

Jetzt bin ich ein bisschen ratlos.
Soundkarte getauscht, Kabel getauscht, Verstärker getestet und schon verschiedene Eingänge probiert. Brachte alles kein Erfolg. Das Kabel läuft natürlich an einer Stromleitung entlang, aber kann das soviel ausmachen und müsste ich dann ein 4000€  Kabel kaufen, damit das endlich alles angenehm abgeschirmt ist?

Wäre um jede weitere Idee dankbar.

Danke & Grüße


----------



## nikos (5. März 2010)

*AW: Störgeräusch (Summen) beim Anschließen von PC an Anlage*

Masseschleifen-Isolator könnte eventuell helfen.

masseschleifen-isolator - Google Produktsuche

Edit: Dein Kabel mit Alufolie einwickeln könnte auch helfen falls die Störung kein Masseproblem ist.


----------



## derseppl (5. März 2010)

*AW: Störgeräusch (Summen) beim Anschließen von PC an Anlage*

Danke für die Antwort!

Dann versuch ich es mal morgen zuerst mit der Alufolie 

Gibt es Unterschiede zwischen den Masseisolatoren in der Qualität/Wirkungsweise, dass die sich im Preis unterscheiden oder ist das relativ egal welchen ich nehme?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Störgeräusch (Summen) beim Anschließen von PC an Anlage*

Probier mal, den PC an eine andere Steckdose anzuschließen ob es dadurch besser wird oder ganz verschwindet.


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2010)

*AW: Störgeräusch (Summen) beim Anschließen von PC an Anlage*

Manchmal hilft auch: den Stecker eines der beteiligten Geräte einfach um 180grad gedreht neu einstecken.


----------



## derseppl (6. März 2010)

*AW: Störgeräusch (Summen) beim Anschließen von PC an Anlage*

Also Stecker und Steckdosenleiste wurde gedreht bzw. getauscht. Alle Geräte an einer Steckdosenleiste hab ich auch ausprobiert. Mein Receiver hat eh keine Masseverbindung.
Das Audio-Kabel hab ich ich mal fern von Stromleitungen quer durch das Zimmer gelegt. Das alles brachte keine Verbesserung 

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist. Wenn der Rechner aus ist hört man trotzdem noch ein leises Summen aus den Lautsprechern, wenn das Kabel angeschlossen bleibt. Wenn der Rechner komplett vom Netz getrennt ist hört man nichts mehr. Wenn ich das Kabel vom Rechner abziehe ist nichts auch mehr zu hören. Sobald der Rechner angeschaltet ist, ist das Summen dann verstärkt.
Noch jemand eine Idee? 

Vielleicht schau ich noch, dass ich heute noch irgendwoher eine Masseschleifen-Isolator bekomme. Hoffentlich bringt das dann Besserung.


----------



## Witcher (6. März 2010)

*AW: Störgeräusch (Summen) beim Anschließen von PC an Anlage*

Das selbe problem hatte ich auch bei mir musste ich bloß das chinch kabel austauschen und das Brummen war weg


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. März 2010)

*AW: Störgeräusch (Summen) beim Anschließen von PC an Anlage*

Das steht bei mir Im HowTo unter Massebrummen.

-> einmal digital verbinden und schon gibts kein Brummen, allerdings hat deine Soka dann Feierabend. Wenig sinnvoll. Ich rate davon ab, mit einem Trenntrafo Brummen zu entfernen, denn da sinkt die Klangqualität enorm.

-> Oder du holst dir ne Wahnsinnig ture Steckdosenleiste mit Enstörfiltern.

-> Hast du den TV am Receiver? Hat der Receiver ne Antenne dran? Probier mal, den CD Player digital anzuschließen und dann analog von der Soka wegzugehen. (Doppelte Erdung)


----------



## derseppl (6. März 2010)

*AW: Störgeräusch (Summen) beim Anschließen von PC an Anlage*

Also Kabel habe ich schon verschiedene getestet. Davon eines auch ein richtig Gutes eigentlich.... Das vom Baumarkt hat übrigens mit Abstand am schlechtesten abgeschnitten 
Solange die Gesamtkabellänge 2m nicht übersteigt ist das Summen auch geringer. Die Entfernung beträgt leider mind. 3,5m 

Der Receiver hat keinen digitalen Eingang (kaum zu glauben^^) und den würde ich ungern austauschen (Phono-Verstärker, Stereo mit Pre-Subout, echtes SourceDirect). Außerdem wäre dann ja die Soundkarte arbeitslos und alles zu teuer.... 
Das mit dem Trenntrafo ist eine wichtige Info, danke 
Die Antenne hab ich vom Receiver mal getrennt. Keine Veränderung.

Also mit der Stromverkabelung sieht es so aus:
Steckdosenleiste 1 versorgt PC, Monitor
Steckdosenleiste 2 versorgt TV, Receiver, DVD-Player
Der CD-Player wird vom Receiver versorgt.

Wenn ich alle Steckdosenleiste an eine Stromquelle hänge bleibt das Massesummen gleich.

Da alle Steckdosenleisten aber Billig-Teile vom Ikea sind versuch ich es mal mit einer besseren mit Entstörfilter. Ist glaub neben noch einem neuem Kabel erstmal am billigsten. Mal schauen was dabei rauskommt....

Das man irgendwo im PC das mit der Masse versaut hat ist nur schwer vorzustellen oder? Hab das Innere lackiert, das Mainboard hat aber eigtl Kontakt zum Gehäuse. Frag nur so aus Sicherheit


----------



## ODF (6. März 2010)

*AW: Störgeräusch (Summen) beim Anschließen von PC an Anlage*

Hallo, dein Problem nennt sich Brummschleife, hier kannst du dich belesen: Brummschleife ? Wikipedia

Ein Entstörfilter wird dir nicht weiter helfen, du musst die Spannung vom Soundkartenausgang und HiFi-Eingang galvanisch trennen. Im Auto-  (neudeutsch Car-) Sound Shop gibt es Trennübertrager für 4,90€. Solch einen Trennübertrager stöpselst du zwischen das Chinch Kabel und die HiFi-Anlage. Die Spannung wird dann magnetisch oder optisch getrennt/übertragen und die Brumm-/Erd-/Masseschleife ist verschwunden.


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. März 2010)

*AW: Störgeräusch (Summen) beim Anschließen von PC an Anlage*



ODF schrieb:


> Hallo, dein Problem nennt sich Brummschleife, hier kannst du dich belesen: Brummschleife ? Wikipedia
> 
> Ein Entstörfilter wird dir nicht weiter helfen, du musst die Spannung vom Soundkartenausgang und HiFi-Eingang galvanisch trennen. Im Auto-  (neudeutsch Car-) Sound Shop gibt es Trennübertrager für 4,90€. Solch einen Trennübertrager stöpselst du zwischen das Chinch Kabel und die HiFi-Anlage. Die Spannung wird dann magnetisch oder optisch getrennt/übertragen und die Brumm-/Erd-/Masseschleife ist verschwunden.



Dabei geht aber einen richtig dicker Batzen Klangqualität weg, das hab ich oben schon beschrieben. Denn hier wird der Bass herausgefiltert, nur richtig teure Trafos trennen gut.

Am besten du trennst die Antenne mal vom TV (Hängt der am Receiver?), das dürfte schon reichen. Wenn ja, dann gibts n billigen Entstörfilter für die Antenne, welcher die Klangqualität des Pc´s nicht verändert.
Als Probe kannst du auch mal den CD Player vom Receiver trennen.

PC und Masse - ein Endloskapitel. Dadurch, dass ein PC ein Metallgehäuse hat entspricht das der Schutzklasse I also etra Erdanschluss. Damit erdet man "doppelt". Bumms, Brummschleife da.


----------



## derseppl (6. März 2010)

*AW: Störgeräusch (Summen) beim Anschließen von PC an Anlage*



Ihr werdet es nicht glauben....

Wollte jetzt dann losfahren um dem Brummen an den Kragen zu gehen. Davor nur noch ein bisschen Musik hören mit dem Laptop.
Also Verlängerung improvisiert angeschlossen und... kein Brummen?!!!!
Erstmal verblüfft und dann analysiert....
Ich habe zwei Steckdosenpärchen in dem Zimmer. An dem einem hängen PC  und Fernseher/Anlage, an dem anderem der Laptop.

Also Kabeltrommel geholt.... PC an die Steckdose vom Laptop gehangen und ich hatte den Sound geheilt am PC.
Jetzt ist das alles so blöd positioniert, dass es günstiger wäre Anlage und Fernseher an die "neue" und PC an der alten lassen. Gesagt getan... Brummen war wieder da und der Schuldige ausgemacht. -> Die Steckdose.
Gleich mal aufgeschraubt und geschaut ob einer beim Verkabeln Bockmist gebaut hat. Sah alles eigentlich ganz gut aus. Schrauben nur nochmal nachgezogen und dann ein bisschen frustriert die Waffen niedergelegt....
Das komische ist jetzt, dass jetzt alles wieder wunderbar ruhig ist obwohl ich nichts gemacht habe. Kein Brummen mehr. Schon komisch, aber das wird jetzt alles schön in Ruhe gelassen 

Vielen Dank an euch alle für die Hilfe  auch wenn es zur Problembeseitigung nur teilweise beigetragen hat


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. März 2010)

*AW: Störgeräusch (Summen) beim Anschließen von PC an Anlage*

Typische Elektrik


----------



## ODF (6. März 2010)

*AW: Störgeräusch (Summen) beim Anschließen von PC an Anlage*

Jop, Elektriker müsste man sein


----------



## Witcher (6. März 2010)

*AW: Störgeräusch (Summen) beim Anschließen von PC an Anlage*

da findest du hier im forum genug die das sind


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. März 2010)

*AW: Störgeräusch (Summen) beim Anschließen von PC an Anlage*



ODF schrieb:


> Jop, Elektriker müsste man sein



Bin Ich  Aber verstehen tun das manchmal nicht einmal di Lehrer, die einen das beibringen


----------



## akaEmpty (6. März 2010)

*AW: Störgeräusch (Summen) beim Anschließen von PC an Anlage*

ist ja interessant, daß sowas auch an'ner Steckdose liegen kann. Hatte das Problem auch mal. Bin aber umgezogen und hab seit dem den Rechner nicht mehr am Verstärker gehabt. 

Wenn es am Gehäuse gelegen hätte, würde mich interessieren, ob man daraus schließen kann, daß man dieses Problem mit Laptops nicht hat?


----------



## derseppl (6. März 2010)

*AW: Störgeräusch (Summen) beim Anschließen von PC an Anlage*

Also anscheinend hat die Steckdose wirklich einen Schuss weg... 

Nach einer Stunde hören trat das Problem wieder auf. Hab mir jetzt mit einem Verlängerungskabel durchs halbe Zimmer behelfen müssen und jetzt passt alles... Hoffe ich 

Auf die Steckdose kommt man halt wirklich nur durch Zufall, weil man annimmt, dass da wenigstens dort alles passt bei der Verkabelung. Sollte ja auch eigentlich.


----------



## derseppl (7. März 2010)

*AW: Störgeräusch (Summen) beim Anschließen von PC an Anlage*

Also soviel mal vorweg... Das Brummen ist wieder da. 
Inzwischen scheint es egal zu sein welche Steckdose ich nutze. Überall dasselbe. Das komische ist jetzt, dass es eine Zeit lang gedauert hat bis es wieder angefangen hat. So um die 4 Stunden Hörzeit bestimmt.

Jetzt habe ich auch neue Erkenntnisse.
Das Brummen hört erst auf, wenn ich den Stecker der Steckdosenleiste (von PC&Co) ziehe.
Also mal der Reihe nach durchprobiert. Folgendes Ergebnis:
Stecker vom PC gezogen -> Brummen noch da
Zusätzlich den Stecker vom Monitor gezogen -> Brummen weg
Einen von den beiden Schuko-Steckern wieder rein, Brummen da.... Also meiner Ansicht nach unlogisch 

Jetzt meine Frage an die Elektriker unter euch  Sagt das jetzt was bestimmtes aus auf das ich schließen könnte? Bin langsam am verzweifeln


----------



## midnight (7. März 2010)

*AW: Störgeräusch (Summen) beim Anschließen von PC an Anlage*

Da es erst anfängt wenn du den Monitor einsteckst würde ich erstmal auf den tippen. Zieh mal die DVI/D-Sub-Kabel ab und schalt ihn dann ein, vielleicht kommt dann auch darüber die Spannung die da nicht hingehört.

so far


----------



## derseppl (7. März 2010)

*AW: Störgeräusch (Summen) beim Anschließen von PC an Anlage*

Ist egal welchen der beiden Schuko (PC oder Monitor) ich einstecke... Ist vorhanden sobald ich einen der beiden einstecke.


----------



## midnight (7. März 2010)

*AW: Störgeräusch (Summen) beim Anschließen von PC an Anlage*

Auch wenn sie voneinander getrennt sind (DVI/HDMI/d-Sub-Kabel)? Im zweifellsfall eine UPS kaufen, die sollte für jeden Anschluss eine "echte" Masse (0V) liefern.

so far


----------



## derseppl (7. März 2010)

*AW: Störgeräusch (Summen) beim Anschließen von PC an Anlage*

Hm ok, hab das DVI-Kabel vergessen abzuziehen.... Wenn das DVI ab ist, d.h. keine Verbindung zwischen PC und Monitor besteht hängt es nur am Stecker vom PC... Kabel hab ich auch grad getauscht durch ein anderes. Das Problem bleibt -.-

UPS=USV? Reicht da irgendeine billige um die Masse zu bekommen? 

EDIT:
Blöde Frage.. Wie kann es sein, dass der PC trotz gekappter Netzverbindung über den Monitor ein Massesummen liefert? Da ist ja eigentlich keine Spannung mehr auf den Komponenten...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Störgeräusch (Summen) beim Anschließen von PC an Anlage*



> Blöde Frage.. Wie kann es sein, dass der PC trotz gekappter Netzverbindung über den Monitor ein Massesummen liefert? Da ist ja eigentlich keine Spannung mehr auf den Komponenten...



Wenn der Monitor aber noch am Netz hängt und über DVI mit dem PC verbunden ist kommt das Massebrummen natürlich vom Monitor. Die einfachste Methode dem ganzen Ärger aus dem Weg zu gehen wäre natürlich, den PC optisch mit dem Verstärker zu verbinden.


----------



## derseppl (9. März 2010)

*AW: Störgeräusch (Summen) beim Anschließen von PC an Anlage*

Also digital anschließen ist wie gesagt nicht möglich, da der Receiver keinen digitalen Eingang hat.

Hab das Problem aber jetzt vollständig lokalisiert... Bei meinem Bruder (im selben Stromnetz) tritt das Problem nämlich nicht auf.
Hab dann ein bisschen getestet:

Soundkarte steckt im Slot, Molex angeschlossen, Verbindung zum Gehäuse -> Brummen da

Soundkarte nicht im Slot, Molex angeschlossen, keine Verbindung zum Gehäuse -> Brummen da

Soundkarte im Slot, keine Verbindung zum Gehäuse, Molex getrennt -> Brummen da

Sobald die Soundkarte nur Verbindung zum gehäuse hat ist kein Brummen da...
Daraus folgere ich mal dass irgendwo die Masse nicht richtig anliegt. Die Frage ist also (zugegebenermaßen schon außerhalb des Bereichs Sound+Hifi) wo überall im/am PC muss eine Masse-Verbindung stehen. (Konnte durch Googeln keine exakte Aussage finden)


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. März 2010)

*AW: Störgeräusch (Summen) beim Anschließen von PC an Anlage*

Hmmm.... Kann auch sein, dass durch die Slotblende aus metall ein massekontakt ensteht - das aber zu isolieren wird lustig.


----------



## Momchilo (10. März 2010)

*AW: Störgeräusch (Summen) beim Anschließen von PC an Anlage*

Hast du schon einmal ein anderes Netzteil für den PC ausprobiert? Möglichweise hat das einen Defekt und versorgt die Masse mit Strom 
Es gibt nur eine "richtige" Masse, das Kabel dafür ist im Netzteil verschraubt. Alle Komponenten im PC hängen da dran.


----------



## derseppl (12. März 2010)

*AW: Störgeräusch (Summen) beim Anschließen von PC an Anlage*

So... das ist jetzt der allerletzte Post von mir hier. Das Problem wurde nun vollständig beseitigt.

Nachdem ich am Netzteil alle Kabel getauscht hatte um Fehler beim Sleeven auszuschließen (hatte noch ein zweites Kabel-Set  ) hab ich den PC zu der Anlage von meinem Bruder geschleppt und da war nichts zu hören. Also verblüfft wieder zurück und angeschlossen. Das Brummen war wieder da. Nun lag es ja offensichtlich nicht am PC.
Also noch einmal ein anderes Kabel geholt, war es aber auch nicht.

Dann hatte ich ne Idee, da meine uralte Röhre so ein knistern hat, wenn sie im Standby ist (welches man nur hört wenn man hinten ein Ohr dranhält) und die Masse bekanntlich überall ihre Finger mit im Spiel hat wie ich jetzt weiß, schloss ich das Scart vom Fernseher am DVD-Spieler, welcher mit Chinch am Verstärker liegt, ab. Siehe da, das Brummen war weg. 

Wenn ich Fernseher und DVD-Spieler abschließe (vom Strom) ist es immer noch da, das brummen, vorausgesetzt das Scart steckt. 

Die Masseschleife geht also irgendwie über den Fernseher auf das Scartkabel, da auf den DVD-Spieler, der es über Chinch an den Verstärker weiterleitet, der wiederum die Schleife über das Chinchkabel an die Soundkarte des PCs weiterleitet, wodurch das Brummen nur entsteht wenn der PC an einer Masse hängt..........  
Glaubt es oder nicht. Ich halt es euch nicht vor, DAS kann ich ja kaum glauben, aber es irgendwie die einzige Erklärung die ich zusammenschustern konnte...  
Als es mit der anderen Steckdose ging muss ich wohl irgendwie voll übersehen haben, das das Chinch vom DVD-Spieler nicht eingesteckt war. Außerdem bleibt noch die Frage, warum man nichts hört wenn ich DVD schaue oder CD höre.... Aber das lass ich jetzt. 

Noch einmal vielen Dank für eure Mühe und Geduld


----------

